# iwl4965, wpa_supplicant, AMD64, Kernel 2.6.33 [Solved]

## alechiko

I have a lenovo t61p, here are the following outputs

My lspci

http://pastebin.com/DV2T3eGt

My uname -a

http://pastebin.com/PJtfJfSB

My emerge --info

http://pastebin.com/ZpWtCZ1K

My lsmod

http://pastebin.com/8yCsckun

My iwconfig

http://pastebin.com/iSeEXmfg

My ifconfig -a

http://pastebin.com/aZP9TS4k

My cat /etc/conf.d/net

http://pastebin.com/gvGqReyS

My cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

http://pastebin.com/UuX1565G

My ls -la /etc/init.d

http://pastebin.com/1Fc7axgY

My cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i {iwl,kill,802}

http://pastebin.com/j30S6jCS

ethernet currently works, and i have read some posts on the forums and attempted to apply wireless solutions suggested to other users to no avail, what is necessary to make the wireless work?

----------

## pilla

By the looks of your logs, you are connected to the AP but you can't get an IP from it. What is the output of 

```

dhcpcd wlan0

```

Change dhcpcd to dhclient or your DHCP client if dhcpcd is not installed.

BTW, if you are using wpa_supplicant you don't need to add AP information and keys in your /etc/conf.d/net file.

----------

## alechiko

lenovo alechiko # dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd: dhcpcd already running on pid 22366 (/var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid)

Yes, it has given me some ip that i seem to recall in windows means that there was a problem with tcpip

this is the ip:

169.254.215.124

My ip should be 10.0.0.*

----------

## toralf

BTW you have some config files  (._cfg0000_acpid) under /etc/init.d - have a look for etc-update or similar tools

----------

## toralf

 *alechiko wrote:*   

> 169.254.215.124

 dhcpcd failed to get an IP address, therefore it gives you one of the reserved address range.

What do you get here:

```
killall dhcpcd; dhcpcd -B -d -t 60
```

?

----------

## alechiko

```
lenovo alechiko # killall dhcpcd; dhcpcd -B -d -t 60

dhcpcd: version 5.2.2 starting

dhcpcd: wlan0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason PREINIT

dhcpcd: wlan0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason CARRIER

dhcpcd: eth0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason PREINIT

dhcpcd: eth0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason CARRIER

dhcpcd: eth0: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

dhcpcd: eth0: rebinding lease of 10.0.0.6

dhcpcd: eth0: sending DHCP_REQUEST (xid 0xe2335c61), next in 3.47 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: reading lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-wlan0.lease'

dhcpcd: wlan0: checking for 169.254.215.124

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending ARP probe (1 of 3), next in 1.50 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: acknowledged 10.0.0.6 from 10.0.0.138

dhcpcd: eth0: checking for 10.0.0.6

dhcpcd: eth0: sending ARP probe (1 of 3), next in 1.02 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: sending ARP probe (2 of 3), next in 1.50 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending ARP probe (2 of 3), next in 1.55 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: sending ARP probe (3 of 3), next in 2.00 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending ARP probe (3 of 3), next in 2.00 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: leased 10.0.0.6 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: adding IP address 10.0.0.6/24

dhcpcd: eth0: adding route to 10.0.0.0/24

dhcpcd: eth0: adding default route via 10.0.0.138

dhcpcd: eth0: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

dhcpcd: eth0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason BOUND

dhcpcd: eth0: sending ARP announce (1 of 2), next in 2.00 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.215.124

dhcpcd: wlan0: adding IP address 169.254.215.124/16

dhcpcd: wlan0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

dhcpcd: wlan0: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-wlan0.lease'

dhcpcd: wlan0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks', reason IPV4LL

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending ARP announce (1 of 2), next in 2.00 seconds

dhcpcd: eth0: sending ARP announce (2 of 2)

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending ARP announce (2 of 2)

dhcpcd: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER (xid 0x561f5118), next in 4.41 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER (xid 0x561f5118), next in 8.50 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER (xid 0x561f5118), next in 16.99 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER (xid 0x561f5118), next in 31.51 seconds

dhcpcd: wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER (xid 0x561f5118), next in 64.55 seconds

```

Since writing this thread, i have performed a dispatch-conf

----------

## denysonique

Give networkmanager a try. This tool will automatically try to associate with the AP and request an IP.

Simply:

```
emerge nm-applet
```

.

To start networkmanager :

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
```

Also you may add it to your run level.

Remember to stop nm before using any other networking tools as networkmanager will bo coliding with them and disconnecting the network devices.

Also some time ago when I was associating with an AP it would refuse to assign me an IP address.

After I have changed my MAC addres everything was fine.

Here is how to change the MAC address of your card

```
ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:FF
```

Also your MAC address could have been blacklisted hence the above problem.

Some AP's just ban automatically some clients for no reason.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you remove this from your /etc/conf.d/net :

```

key_ESSID1="[1] s:0546995803 key [1] enc open"

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

# iwlist scan

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## alechiko

 *denysonique wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Remember to stop nm before using any other networking tools as networkmanager will bo coliding with them and disconnecting the network devices.
> 
> 

 

The networkmanager worked

Now i just need to decide if perhaps to remove net.eth0 from init.d and let networkmanager control that also

thanks to all that assisted

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, you should.

----------

